# Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alles Wichtige zum potenziellen Hack'n Slay-Rollenspiel-Hit



## Administrator (12. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703041


----------



## hornboy (12. Januar 2010)

und wie ist das mit status punkte?
werden die jetzt automatisch verteilt wie bei wow oder kann man die noch manuel verteilen wie bei d2?
hoffentlich kein auto statting...


----------



## Goldbaersche (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



hornboy schrieb:


> und wie ist das mit status punkte?
> werden die jetzt automatisch verteilt wie bei wow oder kann man die noch manuel verteilen wie bei d2?
> hoffentlich kein auto statting...


   Wieso nicht? ICh fände das besser, vor allem für all die neueinsteiger (ICh meine D2 ist ja jetzt nicht besonders neu) und ich bin mir auch nicht allzu sicher ob ich mich nicht verskille wenn ich sowas auswählen muss


----------



## TheChicky (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



hornboy schrieb:


> und wie ist das mit status punkte?
> werden die jetzt automatisch verteilt wie bei wow oder kann man die noch manuel verteilen wie bei d2?
> hoffentlich kein auto statting...


  Doch, das werden sie.

 Begründung: Da sie in D2 sowieso immer so verteilt wurden, dass man die für den Char beste Waffe benutzen und Rest in leben steckte, also quasi eh immer die selbe Verteilung wählte, kann man das genauso gut dem Spiel überlassen. So kann man verhindern, dass sich Anfänger vertun und später im Spiel gute Waffen nicht mehr tragen, oder best. Zaubersprüche nicht mehr sprechen können.


----------



## ElBorbah (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Man könnte mal seinen Artikel kurz durchlesen um Schreibfehler zu korrigieren bevor man ihn veröffentlicht. Ist ja beängstigend.


----------



## hornboy (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TheChicky schrieb:


> hornboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und wie ist das mit status punkte?
> ...


   das seh ich genau umgekehrt. bei d2 ist kein charakter gleich wie der andere. man kann seinen charakter genau so anpassen wie man möchte. z.b. will man mit einem schild blocken, braucht man geschicklichkeit. will man das nicht -> so kann man sich die punkte wo anders hinstecken...
 also du kannst machen was du willst, je nach deinen vorlieben.

 bei auto statting geht extrem viel individualität verloren! 
 bei auto statting sehen doch alle charaktere gleich aus. da entscheiden dann wirklich nur die besten items.


----------



## Goldbaersche (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



ElBorbah schrieb:


> Man könnte mal seinen Artikel kurz durchlesen um Schreibfehler zu korrigieren bevor man ihn veröffentlicht. Ist ja beängstigend.


   Besser wär auch mal die Fehler zu erwähnen, damit sie korrigiert werden können


----------



## TheChicky (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



hornboy schrieb:


> bei auto statting geht extrem viel individualität verloren!
> bei auto statting sehen doch alle charaktere gleich aus. da entscheiden dann wirklich nur die besten items.


 
 Wie die Stats verteilt sind, siehst du ohnehin keinem Char an. Außerdem widersprichst du dir ja selbst, wenn du sagst, du willst die Stats setzen können, um die guten Items (Schilde) zu tragen und andererseits bemängelst, dass es nur auf gute Items ankommt.... da beißt du dir selbst in den Schwanz


----------



## BiJay (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



hornboy schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hornboy schrieb:
> ...


   Da muss ich aber widersprechen. Die Stattung war nur vom Build abhängig. Keiner hat Punkte in Energie getan. Nur Nahkämpfer haben mehr in Stärke gesteckt als für die Ausrüstung nötig war. Die Amazone hat sich stattdessen auf Geschicklichkeit konzentriert. Charaktere mit Schilden, die sich auch ab und zu in Monstermassen tümmeln, haben Geschicklichkeit soweit hochgeschraubt, dass sie Max Block hatten. Restliche Punkte gingen dann in Vitalität, welche meist derjenige Stat war, indem man am Ende am meisten Punkte hatte (Ausnahme sind diejenigen Charaktere, die für Schaden mehr auf Stärke bzw. Geschicklichkeit setzten). Ich sehe hier sehr wenig Individualität!


----------



## lordiyodi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich war ja nicht davon angetan auf der Gamescom beim Probespielen. 

Klar es war zwar gut aber hmm es hat mich nicht so gefesselt. Mal sehen ob ich es mir überhaupt Kaufe! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das D3 neuen Frischen Wind ins Hack and Slay Prinzip bringen kann. 

Meiner meinung nach hätte D3 noch viel mehr neue ideen reinbringen müssen. Mich kotzt eh an das Blizzard anscheinend nicht mehr dazu fähig ist ein komplett neues Konzept zu Präsentieren immer nur auf Alten Sachen aufbauen statt wie zb. God of War etwas neues zu schaffen. Warum ich das Sage ist zb God of War 3 hat trotz selben Hack and Slay gameplay wieder eine innovation und zwar die Sixaxis Steuerung. Die verdammt übelst geil umgesetzt ist. Ja God of War 3 ist wieder eine Fortsetzung aber eine mit innovation die das Spielerlebniss verändert.

Ich hätte errlich gesagt von Blizzard erwartet das Diablo 3 die Grafik noch mal voll aufschraubt den Gore gehalt erhöht wie damals in D1 und es einfach Finsterer hätte machen müssen.  Mich kotzt es an das High End Systeme nur müde über die Grafik von D3 lachen.  


Wo sind den die Spiele hin die einen dazu gebracht haben seine Graka oder seine Cpu oder seinen Rechner komplett neu aufzurüsten ?

Ich warte gespannt auf die Blizzard Games und bin gespannt ob Blizzard endlich mal was komplett neues aus dem Boden stampft eine neue Welt eine neue Kult Figur eine Figur die einen im Kopf bleibt! So wie Bayonetta zb einfach nur geil die Heldin Kultig  

<<< Ein Riesen Diablo 1 und 2 Fan aber 3 >> betrachte ich ganz nüchtern nach dem Probe Zocken.


----------



## Dorian39 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wer Torchlight kennt, weiss, dass dort die richtigen Diablo-Programmierer sitzen. 

Meines Erachtens sind es zwei Gründe, warum es mit dem Release von Diablo so lange dauert:
1. Die besten Leute von Blizzard sind damals abgewandert- die Diablo-Programmierer haben sich nämlich selbstständig gemacht und mit Torchlight das echte Diablo rausgebracht.
2. Solange die Melkkuh WoW noch funktioniert, sind die Ambitionen, etwas andres zu veröffentlichen, auch nicht so groß.

Die kreativen Zeiten von Blizzard sind vorbei.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Goldmann (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Yup, Blizzard und Co. kannste knicken jeder 
Kreative haelt sich von solchen rein Kommerziell 
ausgerichten Unternehmensstrukturen ferne oder 
sucht das weite.


----------



## Soulja110 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

wenn ich überleg dass das erst 2011 kommt will ich ehrlich gesagt noch garnix davon wissen sonst werd ich depri


----------



## hiro-protagonist (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Dorian39 schrieb:


> Wer Torchlight kennt, weiss, dass dort die richtigen Diablo-Programmierer sitzen.
> 
> Meines Erachtens sind es zwei Gründe, warum es mit dem Release von Diablo so lange dauert:
> 1. Die besten Leute von Blizzard sind damals abgewandert- die Diablo-Programmierer haben sich nämlich selbstständig gemacht und mit Torchlight das echte Diablo rausgebracht.
> ...


 Okay die Jungs von Blizzard haben/hatten riesen Erfolg mit ihrem MMO. Ich finde aber auch zu Recht, die 3 Jahre WoW haben mir riesigen Spaß gemacht. Habe nur nicht die Ausdauer immer alles nochmal und nochmal zu spielen, sowie zum Item-Messi werden, dennoch sehr schönes MMO. Auch andere Titel der Schmiede (sind ja nicht sooo viele) zeigen ähnliche Resultate. Warcraftreihe, Starcraft alles Top-Seller und Top-Games. Des weiteren darf man nicht vergessen, das man ein Unternehmen gründet um mit diesem Geld zu verdienen, bzw es im besten Fall so führt, das es Gewinne macht. Heisst ja nicht Blizzard e.V. 

 Ich finde wenn überhaupt jemand Schuld hat, dann die Kunden selbst. Wenn irgend nen Murks angeboten wird und alle wie doof Beispielsweise TradingCards wegen Ingame Zeugs kaufen, selber Schuld. Natürlich wissen die Herren Blizzard genau was Sie da machen/anbieten. Zudem machen das alle Firmen so, selbst von der favorisierten Rockband oder besser Punk (Die Songs der Anarchisten und nieder mit dem Kapitalismus Jungs) verkaufen bedruckte Becher, Kulis, Shirts, Kondome und Regenschirme. Mist ich hole wieder zu weit aus, habe ja auch genug gesagt! 

 @Gfree: Soll nichts persönliches gegen Dein Kommentar sein, sondern mehr zum Thema böse Firmen allgemein! Torchlight kenn ich gar nicht, wirklich so gut?! *hmmm*

 Gruß
 Hiro


----------



## louplex (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Dorian39 schrieb:


> 1. Die besten Leute von Blizzard sind damals abgewandert- die Diablo-Programmierer haben sich nämlich selbstständig gemacht und mit Torchlight das echte Diablo rausgebracht.


 Wenn das die besten Leute Blizzards gewesen sein sollen, sind sie im Laufe der Zeit wohl dement geworden, denn Torchlight ist Diablo 2 in jeder Hinsicht unterlegen.
 Mir persönlich hat das Skillsystem überhaupt nicht gefallen, es war viel zu rudimentär. Über die Grafik lässt sich streiten, jedenfalls darf ein Torchlight Fan Diablo 3 nicht vorwerfen, dass es zu bunt und kindlich aussieht. 
 Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war in jeder Hinsicht zu niedrig angesetzt, man konnte sich doch ohne große Probleme und Taktiken durch das Spiel schnetzeln.
 Es hat schon irgendwie sehr kurzweilig Spass gemacht, stimmt... aber der große Evolutionssprung nach Diablo war es gewiss nicht, eher ein Rückschritt.


----------



## hornboy (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



BiJay schrieb:


> hornboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da muss ich aber widersprechen. Die Stattung war nur vom Build abhängig. Keiner hat Punkte in Energie getan. Nur Nahkämpfer haben mehr in Stärke gesteckt als für die Ausrüstung nötig war. Die Amazone hat sich stattdessen auf Geschicklichkeit konzentriert. Charaktere mit Schilden, die sich auch ab und zu in Monstermassen tümmeln, haben Geschicklichkeit soweit hochgeschraubt, dass sie Max Block hatten. Restliche Punkte gingen dann in Vitalität, welche meist derjenige Stat war, indem man am Ende am meisten Punkte hatte (Ausnahme sind diejenigen Charaktere, die für Schaden mehr auf Stärke bzw. Geschicklichkeit setzten). Ich sehe hier sehr wenig Individualität!


   ganz genau vom build. und es gibt sehr sehr viele verschiedene builds! naja. seit 1.10 nicht mehr wirklich^ (trotzdem hatte ich 3 verschiedene builds für meinen liga necro^: 125 fcr, 75 fcr mit block, und 75fcr mit block und flüchen). 
 aber wenn du patch 09 oder früher diablo2 gespielt hast, dann würdest das nicht sagen. da gabs noch keine runenwörter und nur wenige uniques. da war jeder charakter total anders als der andere. weil meist rares genutzt worden sind und da es kein rare item 2 mal gibt, hatte jeder ein anderes build. und dann hast auch nie sagen können welches die beste waffe war. da für jedes build andere items perfekt waren.
 seit patch 1.10 - seit runenwörter erschienen sind - , gibts fast keine alternativen mehr. botd war beim erscheinen extrem übermächtig und stelle alles andere in den schatten. genauso enigma rüstung. fast jeder charakter heutzutage diese rüstung. -> rare items werden nicht mehr genutzt -> die vielfalt geht verloren. 
 patch 1.10 hat diablo2 gekillt.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



louplex schrieb:


> Dorian39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. Die besten Leute von Blizzard sind damals abgewandert- die Diablo-Programmierer haben sich nämlich selbstständig gemacht und mit Torchlight das echte Diablo rausgebracht.
> ...


 
 Eben. Und die 3 Leute, die von den 30 Leuten von Blizzard North weggegangen sind, kann man wohl kaum als großen Verlust betrachten, außer vielleicht den Komponisten, doch der wiederholt sich bei Torchlight auch nur selbst. Und ein "echtes Diablo" ohne Multiplayer ist sowieso ein Widerspruch in sich. Und das ist auch der Grund, warum Torchlight mittlerweile kein Mensch mehr spielt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Schnetzel, hack, töt, metzel, schlacht, Items sammeln, sammeln , sammeln...  

 für Diablo scheint Spieltiefe wieder ein Fremdwort zu sein. Hoffentlich kommen auch Quests, die keinen Kampf voraussetzen oder/ und Entscheidungsvielfalt bieten. Vielleicht wäre sogar eine Story hilfreich, der der Spieler auch selber seinen Stempel aufdrücken kann. Diablo scheint sich wieder als reines Hack & Slay zu entpuppen - schwach.
 Aber wers mag...neue Fans kann man so nicht gewinnen.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Schnetzel, hack, töt, metzel, schlacht, Items sammeln, sammeln , sammeln...
> 
> für Diablo scheint Spieltiefe wieder ein Fremdwort zu sein. Hoffentlich kommen auch Quests, die keinen Kampf voraussetzen oder/ und Entscheidungsvielfalt bieten. Vielleicht wäre sogar eine Story hilfreich, der der Spieler auch selber seinen Stempel aufdrücken kann. Diablo scheint sich wieder als reines Hack & Slay zu entpuppen - schwach.
> Aber wers mag...neue Fans kann man so nicht gewinnen.


 Passen, Tore schießen, rennen, passen,...

 für ProEvolution Soccer scheint Spieltiefe wieder ein Fremdwort zu sein. Hoffentlich kommen auch Quests, die kein Fußballspiel mehr vorraussetzen oder Entscheidungsspielraum bieten...blabla.

 Sagen will: Diablo ist Hack and Slay und wenn dir diese Art Spiel nicht gefällt, dann kauf es einfach nicht. Die unzähligen Fans dieses Prinzips kaufen es sich nämlich GENAU DESHALB und wünschen keine (gameplaybremsende) Änderung. Wenn Blizzard nur das Geringste ändert, gibts ja schon wütende Proteste. Wir wollen es offensichtlich genau so und nicht anders. So, wie es ist, ist es gut. Genau wie bei PES eben


----------



## Oximoron12345 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn jetzt schon Diablo3 geschnitten wird, find ich wird es langsam echt albern in Deutschland....

Damals hat auch keiner dran rumgefingert......

Am besten dann noch Cut und frei ab 18...langsam gehts echt los...


----------



## Goldbaersche (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt schon Diablo3 geschnitten wird, find ich wird es langsam echt albern in Deutschland....
> 
> Damals hat auch keiner dran rumgefingert......
> 
> Am besten dann noch Cut und frei ab 18...langsam gehts echt los...


   Nein, Blizzard möchte USK 16 auf alle Fälle


----------



## Seemannsgarn (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bin mal gespannt, wann Blizzard mal wieder was kreatives rausbringt und nicht von alten Heldentaten lebt.
 Naja, man melkt die Kuh halt, bis se tot umfällt. Eine Kreativschmiede weniger.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bleibe bei der "entweder ganz, oder gar nicht"-mentalität und werde definitiv niemals ein geschnittenes Spiel kaufen.
Freut sich halt der Importhändler.


----------



## Kr0n (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann Blizzard mal wieder was kreatives rausbringt und nicht von alten Heldentaten lebt.
> Naja, man melkt die Kuh halt, bis se tot umfällt. Eine Kreativschmiede weniger.


   Sie arbeiten doch an einem Onlinespiel in einem neuen Universum... ausserdem soviele Spiele die gleich sind macht Blizz doch garnet, alle 10 Jahre eine Fortsetzung, WOW


----------



## geleckt (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Da dieses Spiel womöglich nicht 2010 erscheinen wird, werde ich mich in diesem Jahr nicht mit diesem Spiel beschäftigen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TheChicky schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schnetzel, hack, töt, metzel, schlacht, Items sammeln, sammeln , sammeln...
> ...


 Genau das sage ich ja. Die Fans von Diablo 2 werden sich wohl freuen; eine Weiterentwicklung des Genres Hack & Slay bzw. Action - CRPG wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Daher wird es auch keine neuen Fans geben. Wenn sich hier nichts ändert, sehe ich schon von vornherein keine Chance auf einen 9xer. Gut ja, aber eben nicht sehr gut. Solche Spiele wie Sacred (offene Welt) haben das Genre eher weiterentwickelt. Aber das ist im Moment alles eher eine Vermutung. Wie gut/innovativ/evolutionär oder revolutionär Diablo 3 sein wird, sehen wir erst 2011.


----------



## TheChicky (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier nichts ändert, sehe ich schon von vornherein keine Chance auf einen 9xer. Gut ja, aber eben nicht sehr gut. Solche Spiele wie Sacred (offene Welt) haben das Genre eher weiterentwickelt. Aber das ist im Moment alles eher eine Vermutung. Wie gut/innovativ/evolutionär oder revolutionär Diablo 3 sein wird, sehen wir erst 2011.


 
 Na dann schau dir mal die letzten Spiele an, die ne 90 Bewertung hatten. Von denen waren so gut wie keines innovativ oder evolutionär. Denn dafür kannst du dir nix kaufen, auf den Spielspass kommt es an. Du kannst natürlich auf die mageren BlizzardInfos bisher deine Vermutungen setzen, oder auf Tatsachen in der Firmenhistorie Blizzards. Und da ist es nun mal so, dass bisher JEDES veröffentlichte Blizzardspiel die Messlatte für die Konkurrenz gewaltig nach oben geschraubt hat und es, wenn vielleicht nicht immer innovativ (obwohl ich Diablo 1/2 und WarCraft3 für sehr innovativ halte) es zumindest immer evolutionär war. Also das Ei nicht schlecht machen, bevor es gelegt ist


----------



## ZloUmOE (14. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ICH WILL BLUUUUT!!!  Das ist echt ne schweinerei! Ich hoffe, es wird auch ne uncut geben!


----------



## Powerhero (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



ZloUmOE schrieb:


> ICH WILL BLUUUUT!!!  Das ist echt ne schweinerei! Ich hoffe, es wird auch ne uncut geben!


 Klar.. uncut Games gibts (zum halben Preis) als Import.. wie immer!


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



louplex schrieb:


> Über die Grafik lässt sich streiten, jedenfalls darf ein Torchlight Fan Diablo 3 nicht vorwerfen, dass es zu bunt und kindlich aussieht.


Wieso das denn nicht ?   

 Das Argument der Grafik Kritisierer lautet doch "Das Spiel ist zu bunt, es sieht nicht mehr aus wie die früheren Teile der Serie" - es geht also um den *Vergleich mit Vorgängertiteln*.

 Torchlight hat jedoch keinen *Vorgänger *und kann daher auch nichts falsch machen.

 Oder anders gesagt:
 Die Meinung zu dem Grafikstil von Spiel X hat nichts mit der Meinung zum Grafikstil von Spiel Y zu tun:
 Man kann problemlos die Grafik von World of Goo *und *die Grafik von Crysis gut finden.

 Trotzdem würde ein World of Goo 2 mit Crysis Grafik  einen *Stilbruch *darstellen, und *exakt das* wird von den D3 Grafik Kritikern bemängelt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TheChicky schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn sich hier nichts ändert, sehe ich schon von vornherein keine Chance auf einen 9xer. Gut ja, aber eben nicht sehr gut. Solche Spiele wie Sacred (offene Welt) haben das Genre eher weiterentwickelt. Aber das ist im Moment alles eher eine Vermutung. Wie gut/innovativ/evolutionär oder revolutionär Diablo 3 sein wird, sehen wir erst 2011.
> ...


 Eben das ist es ja, Diablo 1 und 2 waren innovativ und deswegen 9x - Spiele. Übrigens erzeugt Neues meistens mehr Spielspaß (wenn man sich darauf einlassen kann). Dass die letzten Spiele (z.B. DAO) eine 90 + x - Bewertung bekommen haben, liegt eher daran, dass man die Messlatte gesenkt hat. Allerdings hat DAO mit den Origins -Stories dem Genre immerhin einen neuen Anstoß gegeben.


----------



## Phil1911 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

DIABLO III wird eh das hammer spiel überhaupt wenn es schafft mindestens genauso gut wie diablo 2 zu werden!!!
Ich freu mich richtig darauf!!!
DIABLO FOR LIFE ALTA


----------



## KabraxisObliv (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Phil1911 schrieb:


> DIABLO III wird eh das hammer spiel überhaupt wenn es schafft mindestens genauso gut wie diablo 2 zu werden!!!
> Ich freu mich richtig darauf!!!
> DIABLO FOR LIFE ALTA


  Welche Sprache ist das denn?   


 Das Artwork sieht gut aus.


----------



## Zocker4ever (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Da Diablo 3 ohnehin erst in gefühlten 4 Jahren rauskommt währe ist das mit der Grafik ne schlechte ausrede  *hust* *WoW* *hust*


----------



## Gebbo08 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Für mich sieht das ganze eher nach einem Reboot der Serie denn nach einem neuen Teil 3 aus. Die Charakterklassen sind ja wohl mehr als nur langweilig, wenn man den Hexendoktor mal ansieht. Ich hoffe ja dass die fünfte Klase keine Amazone ist sonder was ausgefallenes. Mal sehen. Grafisch macht das Spiel einiges her, auch wenn zerstörbare Umgebung seit Torchlight nix besonderes mehr ist. 
Aber vielleicht werd ich 2030 wenn die Beta Version rauskommt eh andere Interessen haben.


----------



## Tischlein (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Irgendwie sieht der Female Monk aus als wäre sie direkt von WoW entsprungen, da hat Blizzard ein bisschen von dort "geklaut".


----------



## Malifurion (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Nix gegen Diablo, das Franchise war eh immer super, bis jetzt. Es sind einfach zu viele Einflüsse seitens WoW vorhanden und das stört sehr. Blizzard sagte ja sogar selbst, sie wollen Diablo3 wie Diablo aussehen lassen bzw. nix "WoW - haftiges" mit einbeziehen. Ha! Wenn ich mir die Artworks so anschaue ist das für mich so, als ob das WoW-Entwicklerteam an Diablo3 werkelt und ma so auf gut glück probiert an die Qualität von Bill Ropers Team (damals Blizzard North) heranzukommen. 
Blizzard klaut ja nur, sogar von ihren eigenen Spielen....

mfg


----------



## Pwned666 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



lordiyodi schrieb:


> Also ich war ja nicht davon angetan auf der Gamescom beim Probespielen.
> 
> Klar es war zwar gut aber hmm es hat mich nicht so gefesselt. Mal sehen ob ich es mir überhaupt Kaufe! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das D3 neuen Frischen Wind ins Hack and Slay Prinzip bringen kann.
> 
> ...


  lol? Was soll an God of War 3 neu sein? GoD3 hat innovationen? Ich lach mich weg... das Spiel hat rein gar nix neues. Weiterhin 1:1 das selbe wie GoW1+2

  Diablo3 hat nie behaubtet irgendwas "neues" zu machen. Warum auch? Diablo ist Diablo genauso wie GoW eben GoW ist. Diablo3 wird ein weiter entwickeltes Diablo2 mit Aktionshaus, Gildenhaus und ähnliches. Genau das was ich mir schon von Diablo2 gewünscht habe und dann aufgehört habe es online zu spielen weil MMORPGs mehr geboten haben. D3 wird ein Singleplayer spiel mit MMORPG funktionen und somit perfekt wenn es Blizzard nicht verkackt (können sie kaum)

 Abgesehn davon wird D3  so oder so in sachen langzeitmotivation alles kicken (ebenso Starcraft2).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon wird D3  so oder so in sachen langzeitmotivation alles kicken .


 Wenn man denn gewillt ist, jeden verfügbaren Charakter zu zocken. Wie es da  mit der Motivation aussieht und ob Blizzard das gescheit hinbekommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
 Ich persönlich wollte schon in Diablo 2 nicht jeden Charakter durchspielen, anzocken ja, bei Gefallen auch länger, mehr aber auch nicht.
 Hoffentlich wird die Single-Player-Kampagne nicht zu kurz.


----------



## DestinysHand (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Diablo 1 habe ich derzeit fast gesuchtet ,Diablo 2 hab ich mal angezockt aber nicht lange gespielt.
Es hat mich schon interessiert was Blizzard mit Diablo 3 auf den Markt bringen wird ,wenn ich jetzt allerdings Bezahlmodell lese gehen bei mir die Alarmglocken an und ich denke ich werde das Game nicht spielen!
Mal sehen was da kommt...


----------



## Kruemelyeti (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

"Zudem überlegt man gerade an einem Bezahlmodell für den Online-Modus"
"Zudem wurde bekannt, dass sich die Geschichte nicht - wie in Starcraft 2 - durch Echtzeit-Cinematics erzählen lassen wird"
"und in Deutschland lediglich geschnitten auf den Markt kommt."
und die vorfreude ist dahin.


----------



## Frullo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizz D3 viel zu früh angekündigt. Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass eine Spieleschmiede Interesse daran hat, dem eigenen Spiel einen Vorlauf-Hype zu spendieren, aber was jetzt hier bei D3 geboten wird...

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war die Vorlaufzeit (also erste offizielle Ankündigung bis Veröffentlichung) bei SC2 auch nicht so gewaltig, wie sie sich jetzt bei D3 anfühlt. Falls also bei der bevorstehenden BlizzCon kein Releasetermin (oder zumindest ein approximatives Zeitfenster) für D3 bekanntgegeben wird, werde ich mir News zu D3 bis zur Bekanntgabe des Release-Termins schenken.

Vorfreude ist zwar ne schöne Sache, aber meine Pensionierung liegt einfach noch zu weit in der Zukunft dafür...


----------



## hiro-protagonist (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Bezahlmodell, Echtzeit-Cinematics ... das sind ja gleich mal zwei Punkte die wirklich unschön klingen! Gut beim Multiplayer müsste man genau wissen, was geplant ist. Wäre es einem MMO an Inhalten angeglichen okay, wäre es wirklich nur das typische RP Multiplayer im Coop für 10 € pro Monat, wird es einen Kunden weniger geben! Bin ja ein Freund von Angebot und Nachfrage, also warum mosern, denn jeder hat die Wahl. Aber so langsam wird Blizz langsam echt bissi Meschugge...?! Bald muss ich wohl noch per Minute aktzeptierne und erlauben das die meine an jeden weiterverkaufen können! Und den nächsten Level kann ich erst betreten wenn ich aus den Sammelkarten den richtigen Code erhalten habe! HALLO MC FLY


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



Kruemelyeti schrieb:


> "Zudem überlegt man gerade an einem Bezahlmodell für den Online-Modus"


Hierzu ist bislang nichts weiter bekannt - es ist gut möglich, dass der "Online-Modus" (das gesamte Spiel ist ja im Grunde ein Online-Spiel) ohne Gebühren o.ä. auskommen wird, genauso wie der Vorgänger. 




> "Zudem wurde bekannt, dass sich die Geschichte nicht - wie in Starcraft 2 - durch Echtzeit-Cinematics erzählen lassen wird"


Blizzard hatte sowas nie geplant oder angekündigt - kein Grund, deshalb enttäuscht zu sein. Diablo 3 wird - ähnlich dem Vorgänger - wohl einige gerenderte Cutscenes bieten. Außerdem soll das Spiel viel mehr Story, Charaktere und Dialoge als der Vorgänger enthalten. Daher hatte Jay Wilson auf der letzten Gamescom auch schon angedeutet, dass es noch einige Überraschungen in Sachen Storytelling geben wird, trotz dem Verzicht auf Echtzeit-Videos - ich würde einfach mal bis zur Blizzcon warten..




> "und in Deutschland lediglich geschnitten auf den Markt kommt."


Das ist weder sicher noch wahrscheinlich - die Gamescom-Demo war uncut und ab 16 Jahren freigegeben. Gut möglich also, dass auch die Vollversion ab 16 sein wird - in dem Fall würde Blizzard von einer Zensur absehen.




> und die vorfreude ist dahin.


Ich hoffe, das beruhigt dich wieder ein wenig.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW:*



hornboy schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hornboy schrieb:
> ...


Das sieht Blizzard komplett anders. Die Begründung für die automatische Verteilung von Statuspunkten: 
In Diablo 2 konnte man 
a) seine Punkte falsch verteilen und sich seinen Charakter so verskillen, dass er auf hohen Levels keinen Spaß mehr machte -> schlechtes System, da es Einsteiger benachteiligt.
b) seine Punkte auf genau die richtigen Stats verteilen und seinen Charakter so "richtig" spielen - erfahrene Spieler haben ihre Punkte daher praktisch immer auf die gleichen Werte verteilt. -> laut Blizzard ebenfalls schlechtes System, da es hier im Grunde auch keine Wahlfreiheit gab. Beispiel: Eine Zauberin wird wohl kaum einen übermäßig hohen Stärkewert haben - sinnlos. 

Individualität kommt in Diablo 3 nicht durch die Statuswerte, das ist richtig. Blizzard plant daher ein neues Runensystem, mit dem sich Charaktere unterschiedlich spielen lassen: Runen werden nicht mehr in Items, sondern in Talente eingesetzt. Dadurch unterscheiden sich die Talente und Zauber teils enorm, der Spieler kann hier die Runen-Talent-Kombinationen wählen, die seinem eigenen Spielstil am ehesten zusagen. Ob das alles am Schluss auch wirklich funktioniert und Spaß macht, wird man sehen - ich persönlich finde aber, dass das neue System in D3 ziemlich gut klingt.

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Goldmann (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Mh, seit ihr sicher das es sich wirklich noch um ein Produkt der "Diablo" - reihe handeln soll weil ... Bezahlmodell dafuer keine Echtzeit-Cinematics...hoert sich eher nach einem Activision Blizzard Titel an ..wie lutschen wir "vermeindliche Kunden" das Geld aus der Tasche ...man schreibe auf einen Muellsack Diablo 3 und verkaufe diesen...gute Idee so machen wa das!!!


----------



## NeoZe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Der Kerl heißt Jay "WILSON" nicht Jay Wilbur !!

Praktikanten... ; )


----------



## Spawn1603 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Oo*

mhhh autoskilling? das ja wie Modern warfare 2 mit auto aiming.Auch wenn
 das gut klingt mit den neuen Runen-system. ich finde
 es aber nicht richtig es  Einsteigern leicht zu machen, wenn dadurch die Kunst des richtigen Skillen verloren geht(das nimmt die Würze).Ich selbst bin was das angeht auch Neuling aber 
bei bei Diablo 3 hätte man sich da eben mit auseinander setzen 
müssen,man kann ja nicht von allem erwarten das es sofort klappt


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



Goldmann schrieb:


> Mh, seit ihr sicher das es sich wirklich noch um ein Produkt der "Diablo" - reihe handeln soll weil ... Bezahlmodell dafuer keine Echtzeit-Cinematics...hoert sich eher nach einem Activision Blizzard Titel an ..wie lutschen wir "vermeindliche Kunden" das Geld aus der Tasche ...man schreibe auf einen Muellsack Diablo 3 und verkaufe diesen...gute Idee so machen wa das!!!


  Ach herrje... schon gibt es Kommentare der Sorte "Publisher zieht Käufer das Geld aus der Tasche!" ...wie schnell das heutzutage geht. Das Bezahlmodell steht doch noch längst nicht fest - es wurde nie gesagt, dass man für D3 eine Gebühr zahlen muss. Wartet es doch erst mal ab. Und von Echtzeit-Videos war wirklich nie die Rede, Blizzard hat von Anfang an gesagt, dass es sowas in D3 nicht geben wird. Der Rest steht in meinen vorherigen Kommentaren. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Krampfkeks (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Guter und übersichtlicher Bericht - nur frag ich mich warum in letzter Zeit soviele Seiten D3 überblicke geben - das Ding kommt doch noch ewig nicht raus :/
Würde mir wünschen das es Interviews/Faktensammlungen zu Torchlight 2 gibt  -  gerade nach dem Überraschungshit Torchlight 1


----------



## figdeimuda (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Goldmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mh, seit ihr sicher das es sich wirklich noch um ein Produkt der "Diablo" - reihe handeln soll weil ... Bezahlmodell dafuer keine Echtzeit-Cinematics...hoert sich eher nach einem Activision Blizzard Titel an ..wie lutschen wir "vermeindliche Kunden" das Geld aus der Tasche ...man schreibe auf einen Muellsack Diablo 3 und verkaufe diesen...gute Idee so machen wa das!!!
> ...


   Das mußt du jetzt natürlich sagen!! ob es fest steht oder nicht es wird so sein-lol-


----------



## figdeimuda (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Und es dauert einfach zu lange, Torchlight zum beispiel is ja echt ein super Diablo clone(auch vom ehemaligen Blizzard Team), aber ich hatte keinen Bock mehr drauf, gäääähn!!

2007 oder sogar 06 als die ersten Bilder von D3 am start waren, da war jeder , aber jeder so richtig Heiß auf das game, die foren aktivitäten werden das bezeugen.

Aber 2009 oder 11 als release, konnte doch keiner verstehen.
Ich glaub die haben nur angst das dann keiner mehr WOW gespielt hätte, die Melk KUH!


----------



## Mourning-Blade (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Bisher klingen die Infos ja alle toll, und da ich bisher jedes Blizzardspiel wirklich eeewig gespielt hab, mache ich mir um Umfang und Langzeitspaß absolut keine Sorgen.

Auch grafisch bin ich überzeugt, wird das Produkt stimmig sein, Starcraft 2 und WoW sind da super Beispiele für theoretisch veraltete, aber trotzdem vollkommen optisch überzeugende Spiele.

Diablo 3 wird sicher ein gutes Diablo, aber ich hätte auch nichts gegen ein Singleplayer- RPG im Stil von World of Warcraft, denn welches Spiel kommt da schon an die Fülle von Quests,Dungeons,Städten und zonen heran..


----------



## Zsadist (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



Kruemelyeti schrieb:


> "Zudem überlegt man gerade an einem Bezahlmodell für den Online-Modus"
> "Zudem wurde bekannt, dass sich die Geschichte nicht - wie in Starcraft 2 - durch Echtzeit-Cinematics erzählen lassen wird"
> "und in Deutschland lediglich geschnitten auf den Markt kommt."
> und die vorfreude ist dahin.


dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen !!!


mich persönlich kotz es wahrlich an, wenn ich gut 45 € für n game ausgebe und ich dann (mehr oder weniger)"gezwungen" werd auch noch eine monatliche gebühr abzudrücken !

entwicklungskosten, schwarzkopierer  .....    ja ja ja    für´n ar....   
abzocke    !!!!

gut ich könnt es mir leisten...   ABER   was ist mit den Kids ?
jeden monat die eltern um geld wegen nem onlinegame anhauen ?  lol   das ist doch mehr als madig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reckonstar (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Goldmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mh, seit ihr sicher das es sich wirklich noch um ein Produkt der "Diablo" - reihe handeln soll weil ... Bezahlmodell dafuer keine Echtzeit-Cinematics...hoert sich eher nach einem Activision Blizzard Titel an ..wie lutschen wir "vermeindliche Kunden" das Geld aus der Tasche ...man schreibe auf einen Muellsack Diablo 3 und verkaufe diesen...gute Idee so machen wa das!!!
> ...


Mmmmhhhh! Auf was soll man warten, wenn man die Idee an für sich schon für bescheiden hält.

Warten darauf, dass das Spiel herauskommt und der Zug abgefahren ist!? Also was soll das für ein Antwort sein?

Bei so Aussagen, drängt sich einem die Frage auf, wer dein Gehalt bezahlt!? Unter deinem Namen steht "PC Games", ich hoffe das stimmt auch so!

Guter Journalismus sieht für mich anders aus!


Weist heisst eigentlich "Das Bezahlmodell steht noch nicht fest..."? Überlegen Sie, ob es überhaupt ein Bezahlmodell geben wird oder überlegen Sie, welche Art das Bezahlmodell sein wird? Das ist ein himmwelweiter Unterschied!

Die Aussage "Diese Bindung soll außerdem damit verstärkt werden, dass das Battle.net 2.0 Ihren Charakter dauerhaft speichert." spricht aber schon fast deutlich für ein Bezahlsystem. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das Blizzard respetkive Activision Blizzard diesen "Service " sich nicht bezahlen lässst. Schließlich speichern und halten Sie die Daten von eventuell hundertausenden oder sogar millionen Spielern jederzeit bereit.
Bei WoW machen Sie das ja genauso. Dort nennt man das Abo.


Kann sein das nie von echtzeit Cinematics die Rede war. Aber gerenderte Cinematics sind keine echtzeit cinematics. Davon ist aber auch nicht die Rede.
Weiss nicht wie andere darüber denken, aber für mich hatten die Cinematics in den vergangenen Teilen einen erheblichen Anteil an der Atmosphäre. Für mich heisst das, keine Cinematics gleich dem Verlust eines Stilmittels für die Atmosphäre. Also wahrscheinlich auch der Verlust an Atmosphäre.

Was wird uns dafür als Ersatz vorgesetzt "Dialogszenen in Textfenstern"! In welchem Jahr sind wir!?


Sie sagen auch "Die Bindung des Charakters zur Story soll stärker werden.". Das ist gut, denn meine Bindung ging mit den letzten Überlegungen und Aussagen von Blizzard stark gegen Null.


----------



## Stonemender (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*

Guter Journalismus heisst zunächst mal 'not to jump conclusions', also das, was du hier am Laufenden Bande machst.

Du kannst dir also nicht vorstellen, dass man seine Chars kostenlos im Battle-Net speichen kann. Hast du Diablo2 eigentlich gespielt? Da war das nämlich schon üblich.

Da steht nicht, dass es keine gerenderten Cinematics gibt. Das es da nicht steht, heisst nicht dass es sie nicht geben wird. In der Tats sind derartige Cinematics derart üblich für Blizzard, dass es mich schwer wundern würde, wenn sie extra erwähnt würden.

Das man am Bezahlmodell noch fummelt kann alles mögliche heissen. Mir isses zwar sowieso egal, aber sich schon prophylaktisch aufzuregen finde ich irgendwie dümmlich.


----------



## TheChicky (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



Stonemender schrieb:


> Guter Journalismus heisst zunächst mal 'not to jump conclusions', also das, was du hier am Laufenden Bande machst.
> 
> Du kannst dir also nicht vorstellen, dass man seine Chars kostenlos im Battle-Net speichen kann. Hast du Diablo2 eigentlich gespielt? Da war das nämlich schon üblich.
> 
> ...



Ach, was haben sich die Hater und Weltverschwörer schon im Vorfeld von SC2 aufgeregt. Über den ach so hohen Preis, oder dass das B.Net sowieso was kosten wird, etc. Und letztlich traf nix davon ein, eher das Gegenteil. Aber diverse Leute MÜSSEN wohl immer was zum meckern und diskreditieren haben, sonst gehts ihnen nicht gut.


----------



## reckonstar (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



Stonemender schrieb:


> Guter Journalismus heisst zunächst mal 'not to jump conclusions', also das, was du hier am Laufenden Bande machst.
> 
> Du kannst dir also nicht vorstellen, dass man seine Chars kostenlos im Battle-Net speichen kann. Hast du Diablo2 eigentlich gespielt? Da war das nämlich schon üblich.
> 
> ...


Du bist lustig! Er hat doch den Artikel geschrieben, wo drin steht, das man über ein Bezahlmodell nachdenkt. Und dann bezieht er Stellung für Blizzard, von wegen man sollte abwarten. Also das zum Thema "not to jump conclusions".

Naja! Du hast recht damit das man in D2 den char speichern konnte. Allerdings war das andere Zeit und Blizzard in der Entwicklerszene anders aufgestellt. Heute ist fakt, es gibt DLCs, MMORPG und man steht Stark auf dem Markt. Zudem hat man Lunte gerochen, wieviel Geld man mit Service-Leisutngen verdienen kann, wie z.B. in WoW.
Zudem basiert der Artikel auf den Aussagen eines Blizzard Verantwortlichen. Das er sowas öffentlich ausplaudert, kann meines erchatens nur 2 Gründe haben:
1. Reaktionen der Community sehen  und dann entscheiden
2. Man hat es bereits in Spiel oder BNet implementiert

Richtig! Da steht nicht das es kein gerenderte Cinematics geben wird. Aber es steht folgendes dort:



> Zudem wurde bekannt, dass sich die Geschichte nicht - wie in Starcraft 2 - durch Echtzeit-Cinematics erzählen lassen wird, zu aufwändig sei die Integration aller verfügbaren Charakter-Möglichkeiten. Stattdessen sollen Dialog-Szenen in Textfenstern präsentiert und auf Großaufnahmen der Charaktere verzichtet werden.


Das klingt für mich schon sehr eindeutig. Weiss nicht was du für ein Artikel gelesen hast.


So nun mal zu deinen infarmen Beahuptungen, dass ich hier voreilig irgendwelche Schlussfolgerung ziehe. Ich gebe hier eindeutig meine Meinung, zu den was ich lese, ab. Die basiert darauf, was ein Journalist hier weitergibt. Wenn jemand schreibt, es wird über ein Bezahlmodell nachgedacht, dann äußere ich dazu meine Meinung. Das hat nicht damit zu tun, das ich voreilig schlussfolgere.
Dir ist schon bewusst, das man hier in Deutschland seine Meinung äußern darf! Wenn ja, dann solltest du auch den Unterschied zwischen voreiligen Schlussfolgerungen und Meinung äußern kennen.


@TheChicky


> Ach, was haben sich die Hater und Weltverschwörer schon im Vorfeld von SC2 aufgeregt. Über den ach so hohen Preis, oder dass das B.Net sowieso was kosten wird, etc. Und letztlich traf nix davon ein, eher das Gegenteil. Aber diverse Leute MÜSSEN wohl immer was zum meckern und diskreditieren haben, sonst gehts ihnen nicht gut.


Du hast wohl den Sinn von Community und Foren nicht verstanden.

Abgesehen davon, glaube ich, Du solltest mal besser lesen was Du da schreibst. Ich weiss nicht, ob es Dir klar ist was diskreditieren heisst. Hier mal eine Stütze:



> Als *Diskreditierung* (lat. _dis_ „entzwei“, _credere_ „vertrauen“) bezeichnet man das gezielte Untergraben des in eine Person oder Sache gesetzten Vertrauens. Oftmals wird zum Erreichen der persönlichen Ziele das Mittel der Lüge benutzt.
> Mittel der _Diskreditierung_ sind Verleumdung, Indiskretionen oder das Verbreiten von Gerüchten.


So und jetzt zeig mir, an welcher Stelle ich dieses Mittel angewandt habe!? 

Du solltest aufhören Wörter zu benutzen, die Du irgendwo augeschnappt hast. Vor allem, wenn Du nicht weiss Sie einzusetzen.


Mag sein, dass ihr beiden, lieber alles über euch ergehen lasst und abwartet. Ich weiß es nicht, aber man gewinnt durch eure Aussagen den Eindruck. Wenn es mehr von eurem Kaliber bei der REAL ID Diskussion gegeben hätte, dann wäre die Einführung Dieser für Blizzard ein klare Angelegenheit gewesen.

Was soll diese Grundsätzlich Haltung, sich erst dann über Äußerungen und/oder Plänen, die einen betreffen, zu beschweren, wenn die Sache längst beschlossen ist. 
Beides, Vorher und Nachher seinen Meinung äußern, ist meines Erachtens legitim. Im Vorfeld hat man aber  schon die Chance durch seine Meinung kund zu tun, dass einem etwas nicht gefällt und somit die Entsprechenden Stellen wissen zu lassen, ob etwas ankommt oder eher auf Gegenwehr stößt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorschau - Diablo 3: Alle Infos und Fakten zum kommenden Hack'n'Slay*



reckonstar schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld hat man aber  schon die Chance durch seine Meinung kund zu tun, dass einem etwas nicht gefällt und somit die Entsprechenden Stellen wissen zu lassen, ob etwas ankommt oder eher auf Gegenwehr stößt.


Bei einem so großen Hype-Spiel wie D3 ist es ja nicht verwunderlich, dass jeder Schritt, jede Ankündigung, jedes vorgestellte Feature in großem Maße auf Zustimmung und auf Ablehnung trifft - das ist völlig normal, Blizzard will es ja auch nicht anders.   

Nur ob das Feedback der Fans wirklich so heftig den Entwicklungsprozess des Spiels verändert, wage ich zu bezweifeln.  :o 

Es läuft irgendwie darauf hinaus: Blizzard haut ne neue Info raus, oder irgendetwas, was das Spiel betrifft und die Fans lieben und hassen es zur selben Zeit ^^. Hauptsache Diablo bleibt in aller Munde.


----------



## boyclar (21. Juli 2011)

Ich lege einfach mein Vertrauen in Blizzard das sie das Spiel schon ordentlich hinbekommen, bisher ist ja irgendwie jedes Spiel bei ihnen ein erfolg (zumindest die ich kenne...) deshalb mache ich mir keine sorgen. Ich glaube sie machen sich genug gedanken was sie da produzieren.


----------



## Kinorenegade (7. März 2012)

Vermutlich wird es heute die deutsche Beta Version zum downloaden geben. Der Downloader ist schon da... nur der Stream funktioniert noch nicht.


----------



## okisanawa (7. März 2012)

"Diablo 3 hat einen Online-Zwang, man muss also mit dem Battle.net verbunden sein, um das Action-Rollenspiel spielen zu können. Die Nachricht löste unter den Spielern teilweise Entsetzen aus, da Always-Online-Lösungen nicht erst seit dem Ubi-Launcher (Ubisofts DRM-Maßnahme) höchst unbeliebt sind. Blizzard war von den Reaktionen der Fans überrascht."

Wie kann man als Entwickler davon überrascht sein? Selbst als nicht mehr PC Spieler habe ich mitbekommen wie Spiele von den Spielern "zerfleischt" werden, die einen Online-Zwang oder ähnliches haben. Leute mit Branchenkenntnis (ich denke man darf das Blizzards Führungskräften unterstellen) sollten wohl erst recht wissen, dass ihr Produkt durch den Online-Zwang (ähnlich) schlechte Kundenrezensionen erhalten wird.

Überraschen sollte das niemanden!


----------



## Fight_Angel (7. März 2012)

Da fehlt noch die info das man sich immer noch nicht in die Beta einloggen kann....


----------



## Zeruberusu (7. März 2012)

ich kanns kaum noch erwarten *____*


----------



## DasP85 (7. März 2012)

Naja......Online"zwang" sollte bei Blizzard doch nicht mehr verwundern.

WoW: sollte logisch sein als MMORPG (und tanzt somit etwas aus der Reihe)
SC2: auch hier muss man sich erst einloggen und dann kann man spielen.

Also mich stört es ehrlich gesagt wenig.....und mittlerweile sollte sich jeder auch ne DSL-Flatrate (gibts eigentlich überhauptnoch die klassische Volumentarife???) leisten können, selbst wenn es keine extreme Geschwindigkeit hat.


----------



## UrielOWA (7. März 2012)

Ich stell mir die ganze Zeit Tyrael mit muskelbepacktem Körper, rotem Muskelshirt, blauer Jeans und kurzen blonden Haaren vor....


----------



## MINlSTRY (7. März 2012)

Zum Thema Schnitte in der dt. Version:

Wo bitte hat ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter (der leitende Designer) bestätigt,dass die dt. Version nur geschnitten auf den Markt kommt?!

Diese Meldung hatte "Gnorog" am 10.10.11 im offiziellen Forum gepostet:

_Den Gerüchten zum Trotz möchte ich euch mitteilen, dass die deutsche Version von Diablo III ungeschnitten erscheinen wird und vom Inhalt identlisch mit der US-Version ist, natürlich mit dem Unterschied, dass die Version auf Deutsch sein wird. Die Collector's Edition wird natürlich auch auf Deutsch verfügbar sein. Diablo III hat von der USK die Einstufung 16+ erhalten._

Also der Mitteilung entnehme Ich, dass das Spiel uncut und mit der Menge Blut, wie Blizz sich das gedacht hat, erscheinen wird.

Vielleicht könnte man das noch korrigieren,hat mich ein bisschen geschockt wenn ich ehrlich bin.

grtz


----------



## TheChicky (7. März 2012)

okisanawa schrieb:


> Leute mit Branchenkenntnis (ich denke man darf das Blizzards Führungskräften unterstellen) sollten wohl erst recht wissen, dass ihr Produkt durch den Online-Zwang (ähnlich) schlechte Kundenrezensionen erhalten wird.
> 
> Überraschen sollte das niemanden!


 
Der Onlinezwang ist eigentlich erst ein Problem, wenn die Hersteller keine stabile Onlineplattform zur Verfügung stellen können. Wenn die Server dauernd down sind und man deswegen nicht spielen kann, ist das Geschrei natürlich groß und das Ganze gerät zur Farce.

Das ist auch das Hauptproblem von Ubisoft und Co.

Laufen die Server jedoch stabil und schnell, wie das B.Net es in der Regel tut, so wird man diesen Umstand gar nicht merken und es gibt auch kein Geschrei.


----------



## Dentagad (7. März 2012)

Dorian39 schrieb:


> Wer Torchlight kennt, weiss, dass dort die richtigen Diablo-Programmierer sitzen.
> 
> Meines Erachtens sind es zwei Gründe, warum es mit dem Release von Diablo so lange dauert:
> 1. Die besten Leute von Blizzard sind damals abgewandert- die Diablo-Programmierer haben sich nämlich selbstständig gemacht und mit Torchlight das echte Diablo rausgebracht.
> ...


 
1. Das Spiel dauert solange weil man wie Blizzard gewohnt nur Qualität rausbringt. Torchlight ist ein Witz im vergleich zu Diablo. Allein der vergleich ist wie Birne und Apfel von der Qualität her.
2. Komisch: SC2 und dieses Jahr Diablo3. Da sind die Ambitionen ja ziemlich  gering von Blizzard 

Wie die Blizzard Hater wieder aus den Löcher gekrochen kommen und gar nicht merken wie lächerlich sie sich eigentlich machen.


----------



## Orthus (7. März 2012)

Ich finde es vor allem auch lustig, dass von Anfang an geheult wurde, Diablo 3 wäre zu bunt. Trotzdem bezeichnen manche hier Torchlight als das "echte" Diablo, was ja weitaus bunter und comiclastiger rüberkommt, als es Diablo 3 tut...
Immer diese dumme Doppelmoral...


----------



## DerFrager1 (7. März 2012)

Man kann auch nun  den Deutsche Clienten laden.


----------



## peeping-tom (7. März 2012)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, man kann Items gegen echtes Geld verkaufen? Dazu hier ein wichtiger Hinweis: Empfänger von Leistungen zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalts nach SGB II, dürfen monatlich nur 100 Euro dazu verdienen. xD

Nur damit ihr Bescheid wisst.


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (7. März 2012)

Es soll ja eine ganze Menge Leute um das 20. Lebensjahr geben, die gerne Computerspiele zocken. Beispielsweise mag der eine oder andere Soldat im mehrmonatigen Auslandseinsatz bestimmt mal das Notebook rausholen und die Singleplayer-Kampagne eines beliebigen Spiels durchspielen. Es gibt aber leider keine DSL-Flatrates in Afghanistan. Und daher ist jedes Spiel mit dauerhaftem Internetzwang unspielbar. Und deswegen vielen Dank an all die Typen in den Spieleschmieden, die sich so einen Sch... ausdenken!


----------



## Orthus (7. März 2012)

DoctorDeathMV schrieb:


> Es soll ja eine ganze Menge Leute um das 20. Lebensjahr geben, die gerne Computerspiele zocken. Beispielsweise mag der eine oder andere Soldat im mehrmonatigen Auslandseinsatz bestimmt mal das Notebook rausholen und die Singleplayer-Kampagne eines beliebigen Spiels durchspielen. Es gibt aber leider keine DSL-Flatrates in Afghanistan. Und daher ist jedes Spiel mit dauerhaftem Internetzwang unspielbar. Und deswegen vielen Dank an all die Typen in den Spieleschmieden, die sich so einen Sch... ausdenken!


 
Ah ja...selbst wenn jeder zweite Soldat in Afghanistan Diablo 3 spielen sollte, was nicht der Fall sein wird, dann wäre es noch immer eine sehr kleine Zahl, auf die ein Entwickler mit Millionen Fans schlecht eingehen kann, wenn es um so etwas essentielles geht.
Natürlich müsste ein Internetzwang eig nicht sein, aber dein Beispiel is grad ein wenig doof.


----------



## Malifurion (7. März 2012)

Also die Überschrift ist schlecht gewählt. Ich dachte, "woah, endlich ein offizielles Releasedatum". Dabei handelt es sich nochmal um eine Zusammenfassung. Bitte liebe Redaktion, bei all eurer journalistischen Begabtheit, sei es durch Studium oder Ausbildung hervorgerufen und ausgebildet, denkt mal über euer Layout der Seite nach und vor allem bei dessen Aktualisierung.


----------



## E-K0 (7. März 2012)

Hier mal eine Wahre News zu D3 .. die gar nicht mehr so neu ist (seit 07 Mrz 2012 14:00 UTC) aber PCG wohl nichts von wissen will 

Der Deutsche Client ist raus..
Diablo III-Beta jetzt auf Deutsch und Französisch verfügbar - Diablo III

einziges Manko, sobald man den Client hat und ihm startet kommt man nur bis zum schritt wo er anfangen will zu DL dann kommt eine  Fehler Nachricht.

Bisher noch keine Antwort von Blizzard


----------



## Deadreaper (7. März 2012)

also das mit dem permanenten onlinezwang ist für mich eine frechheit und hat mal GARNICHTS damit zu tuhn umirgendwelche hacks oder sonnstwas zu verhindern der einzige grund solcher onlinzwangs vorschriften online regestrirung und so weiter ist das man die games nicht mehr weiter verkaufen kann ich glaub Bill Roper war es der sich darüber ausgelassen hat das es eine frechheit ist das die nix an gebrauchten spielen verdinen (nur weil er sauer war das keiner das wirklich miese hellgate london gekauf hat) und kurz darauf kam das ja dann auch auf was es unmöglich machte gebrauchte spiele weiter zu verkaufen das ist der einzige grund und die ganzen vorgeschobenen gründe wie kopierschutz oder sonnst was sind schwachsinn auch extreem bedauerlich ist finde ich das der lan-mode ausgestorben ist wenn ich mich zurück erinner wie wir im netzwerk in meiner oder in wohnungen von anderen eben diablo oder andere games gezockt haben aber solange sich die leute das gefallen lassen wird sich auch daran nichts ändern


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2012)

Deadreaper schrieb:


> also das mit dem permanenten onlinezwang ist für mich eine frechheit und hat mal GARNICHTS damit zu tuhn umirgendwelche hacks oder sonnstwas zu verhindern der einzige grund solcher onlinzwangs vorschriften online regestrirung und so weiter ist das man die games nicht mehr weiter verkaufen kann ich glaub Bill Roper war es der sich darüber ausgelassen hat das es eine frechheit ist das die nix an gebrauchten spielen verdinen (nur weil er sauer war das keiner das wirklich miese hellgate london gekauf hat) und kurz darauf kam das ja dann auch auf was es unmöglich machte gebrauchte spiele weiter zu verkaufen das ist der einzige grund und die ganzen vorgeschobenen gründe wie kopierschutz oder sonnst was sind schwachsinn auch extreem bedauerlich ist finde ich das der lan-mode ausgestorben ist wenn ich mich zurück erinner wie wir im netzwerk in meiner oder in wohnungen von anderen eben diablo oder andere games gezockt haben aber solange sich die leute das gefallen lassen wird sich auch daran nichts ändern


 
Du hast ja vollkommen recht und ich stimme dir zu. Sei aber bitte beim nächsten Mal so nett und nutze bitte diverse Satzzeichen, sonst ist das extrem schwer zu lesen  Und willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Deadreaper (8. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du hast ja vollkommen recht und ich stimme dir zu. Sei aber bitte beim nächsten Mal so nett und nutze bitte diverse Satzzeichen, sonst ist das extrem schwer zu lesen  Und willkommen im Forum.


 
ok wird gemacht weil hasst ja recht
und danke fürs willkommen heissen


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (8. März 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Ah ja...selbst wenn jeder zweite Soldat in Afghanistan Diablo 3 spielen sollte, was nicht der Fall sein wird, dann wäre es noch immer eine sehr kleine Zahl, auf die ein Entwickler mit Millionen Fans schlecht eingehen kann, wenn es um so etwas essentielles geht.
> Natürlich müsste ein Internetzwang eig nicht sein, aber dein Beispiel is grad ein wenig doof.




Es gibt mehrere Tausend Soldaten Afghanistan. Die Kontingente wechseln regelmäßig und es kommen daher mehrmals jährlich neue Tausende Soldaten. So klein wie Du behauptest, ist die Zahl wirklich nicht. Es geht auch nicht allein um Diablo sondern um jedes Spiel mit Internetzwang. Ab welcher Zahl sollte man denn Deiner Meinung nach die Wünsche der Käufer berücksichtigen? Diablo 1 +2 + Expansion Packs habe ich gekauft und verdammt lange gespielt. Ich glaue Blizzard hat verdammt viel Geld mit diesen Spielen verdient. Der tiefere Sinn eines Online-Zwangs erschließt sich jedenfalls für mich nicht. Ich bin inzwischen nicht mehr der Jüngste und überlege mr sehr genau, für welches Spiel ich noch Zeit aufwende (Zeit zu spielen, nicht Geld ist mein Problem). Diablo 3 wird solange nicht von mir gekauft, bis der Onlinezwang ausgesetzt wird. im Zweifelsfall spiele ich es eben gar nicht. Man muss auch verzichten können...


----------



## SirVolkmar (8. März 2012)

DoctorDeathMV schrieb:


> ....  Diablo 1 +2 + Expansion Packs habe ich gekauft und verdammt lange gespielt. Ich glaue Blizzard hat verdammt viel Geld mit diesen Spielen verdient. Der tiefere Sinn eines Online-Zwangs erschließt sich jedenfalls für mich nicht. Ich bin inzwischen nicht mehr der Jüngste und überlege mr sehr genau, für welches Spiel ich noch Zeit aufwende (Zeit zu spielen, nicht Geld ist mein Problem). Diablo 3 wird solange nicht von mir gekauft, bis der Onlinezwang ausgesetzt wird. im Zweifelsfall spiele ich es eben gar nicht. Man muss auch verzichten können...


 Du hast vollkommen recht, wie es aussieht werde ich wieder viel Geld Sparren.
Wenn der Onlinezwang entschärft wird das heiß nur einmal online sich zu reg. damit könnte ich leben.
Wo bleibt die Sammelleiden schafft wenn alle Runen nach und nach freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## chips7 (8. März 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber widersprechen. Die Stattung war nur vom Build abhängig. Keiner hat Punkte in Energie getan. Nur Nahkämpfer haben mehr in Stärke gesteckt als für die Ausrüstung nötig war. Die Amazone hat sich stattdessen auf Geschicklichkeit konzentriert. Charaktere mit Schilden, die sich auch ab und zu in Monstermassen tümmeln, haben Geschicklichkeit soweit hochgeschraubt, dass sie Max Block hatten. Restliche Punkte gingen dann in Vitalität, welche meist derjenige Stat war, indem man am Ende am meisten Punkte hatte (Ausnahme sind diejenigen Charaktere, die für Schaden mehr auf Stärke bzw. Geschicklichkeit setzten). Ich sehe hier sehr wenig Individualität!


Das Problem liegt wo anders. Wenn ich meinen Weg zwischen zu Hause und der Arbeit aussuchen kann, nehm ich auch zu 95% den Weg, der am wenigsten Aufwand bedeutet (also meist den kürzesten Weg). Aber zumindest bleibt mir dennoch die Möglichkeit, die restlichen 5% selber zu bestimmen. Wenn du vom Chef gesagt bekommst, dass du immer, ohne Ausnahme, den selben Weg benutzen musst, fühlst du dich automatisch eingeengt.
Es kommt also gar nicht so drauf an, was man schlussendlich draus macht, sondern dass zumindest das Gefühl bekommt, frei entscheiden zu dürfen.

Ins selbe Problemfeld fällt für mich das fehlende Skillsystem. Eine Möglichkeit ab und an mal respeccen zu können, reicht eigentlich völlig, um den eigenen Char optimieren zu können und das Gefühl zu bekommen, ihm eine individuelle Note gegeben zu haben. Ihn so spielen zu können wie man will. Und nein, das Runensystem ist zu starr. Der "Ami Style" geht einfach zu sehr in die Richtung zu glauben, man müsse alles so programmieren, dass selbst die letzte Oma, die noch nie was von Computern gehört hat, mit dem Spiel zurechtkommen muss. Anstatt den Spieler wenigstens ein bisschen zu fordern, was den natürlichen Ehrgeiz anstacheln würde, wird alles feig fertig serviert. Erinnert mich manchmal an das Spiel für Kleinkinder, wo man sternförmige Holzklötze in die sternförmige Aussparung setzen, die Runden ins runde Loch etc. Nur, dass Diablo zu nem hohen Prozentsatz von Menschen gespielt wird, denen man weissgott mehr zumuten kann.


----------



## Orthus (8. März 2012)

DoctorDeathMV schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Tausend Soldaten Afghanistan. Die Kontingente wechseln regelmäßig und es kommen daher mehrmals jährlich neue Tausende Soldaten. So klein wie Du behauptest, ist die Zahl wirklich nicht. Es geht auch nicht allein um Diablo sondern um jedes Spiel mit Internetzwang. Ab welcher Zahl sollte man denn Deiner Meinung nach die Wünsche der Käufer berücksichtigen? Diablo 1 +2 + Expansion Packs habe ich gekauft und verdammt lange gespielt. Ich glaue Blizzard hat verdammt viel Geld mit diesen Spielen verdient. Der tiefere Sinn eines Online-Zwangs erschließt sich jedenfalls für mich nicht. Ich bin inzwischen nicht mehr der Jüngste und überlege mr sehr genau, für welches Spiel ich noch Zeit aufwende (Zeit zu spielen, nicht Geld ist mein Problem). Diablo 3 wird solange nicht von mir gekauft, bis der Onlinezwang ausgesetzt wird. im Zweifelsfall spiele ich es eben gar nicht. Man muss auch verzichten können...



Klar muss man auch verzichten können, aber verfasst du deine Forenbeiträge in einem Internetcafe oder bei einem Kumpel, oder was? Du scheinst doch Internetzugang zu haben, oder nicht? Warum regst du dich dann auf? Du sagst selbst, dass du nicht so viel Zeit für Spiele hast, also nehm ich einfach mal an, wenn du die Zeit hast, dann spielst du das Zeug zu Hause, wo du eine konstante Internetverbindung zu haben scheinst. Tut mir leid, ich seh da echt kein Problem.


----------



## Deadreaper (8. März 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Der Onlinezwang ist eigentlich erst ein Problem, wenn die Hersteller keine stabile Onlineplattform zur Verfügung stellen können. Wenn die Server dauernd down sind und man deswegen nicht spielen kann, ist das Geschrei natürlich groß und das Ganze gerät zur Farce.
> 
> Das ist auch das Hauptproblem von Ubisoft und Co.
> 
> Laufen die Server jedoch stabil und schnell, wie das B.Net es in der Regel tut, so wird man diesen Umstand gar nicht merken und es gibt auch kein Geschrei.


 


ja und wenn dann die leute frustriert sind und keine lust mehr haben für sowas geld auszugeben und sich dann games illegal downloaden
(ob man das nun richtig findet oder nicht)
wird nur auf die bösen raubkopierer gemeckert statt mal über eigene fehler nach zu denken aber da müsste man ja eigene fehler eingestehen
hinzu kommt dann auch noch die fragwürdige spieldauer so mancher games ich mein 50€ für ein game bei dem man in 2-3 stunden durch ist???
da kann ich für locker 5mal ins kino gehen und hab mindestens pro besuch 90min spass
und das ganze nur mit dem multiplayerpart zu erklähren ist ein bischen SEHR dünn


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (10. März 2012)

Wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben: Zeit ist mein Problem. Wenn man in Afghanistan rumsitzt, hat man mal ausnahmsweise in einem ansonsten ausgefüllten Leben sehr viel davon. Das sind dann die Augenblicke, in denen man eben ein Spiel rauskramt, was man schon immer mal spielen wollte, aber in Ermangelung von Zeit nie konnte. Einen Egoshooter mit ´ner Singleplayer-Spielzeit von 10 Stunden schaffe ich selbstverständlich auch in Deutschland. Aber ein Game, was so von Wiederspielbarkeit und Sammelleidenschaft leben dürfte wie Diablo, kostet echt Lebenszeit. Sowas würde ich daher gerne dann spielen, wenn es nichts anderes Sinnvolleres gibt, was ich stattdessen tun kann. Und glaub mir, in meinem "Real-Life" gibt es eine verdammte Menge Sinnvolles zu tun.


----------



## Mistermue (15. März 2012)

juhu kann den clienten predownloaden...


----------



## cosmo76 (15. März 2012)

15.05.2012 Release


----------

